# learning low volt



## ToddH (Apr 27, 2008)

I am an electrician in New Jersey and I have just past my exam. So I am pretty excited but I am not sure about opening my own company. Currently I work for a company that I started out doing all residential and now I am doing most of the commercial jobs mostly work at a hospital that I like allot. Long story short is that if I was opening a company I would like to have knowledge of low voltage that I don’t have now. I know how to hook up a cable TV and phone and some speaker stuff. I would like to learn how to wire a alarm system, hole house automation, access control, cctv, lighting control, remote mentoring. Basically all smart home stuff. Does anyone know of any books, video or classes that are good?

Thanks


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

Start here:

http://www.cedia.org/

There is a LOT to learn, including how to sell it.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

television, phone and internet is relatively easy. 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/457984/make_your_own_coax_cable/
that link is for making coax/ca-tv wire for televisions. fairly easy. if youre strapped for cash you can save by not buying the coax stripper, you can easily use a sharp knife and cut it. if you do use a knife, make sure the copper is not touching any of the silver shielding, it may short. oh, but you do need the crimper unless youre using the twist on connectors

okay for data and telephone, theres 2 ways of making the wire. you can either make a jack (the connector is on the wire), or an outlet (the port is on the wall). 

to make the jack youll have to follow a specific arragement of colors. you know what. if you'd like to know more in detail. shoot me an email at [email protected] i can take pictures, so it would be more easy to explain.


----------

